# Taking any precautions Corona virus



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Besides washing my hands often and passing up Islander hockey game tickets no change.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

According to FB, dont eat Chinese food or drink Corona beer and you'll be fine. Seriously though, way over blown, thanks election year!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hand washing as usual. Hand sanitizer between especially at work around lots of people. Otherwise, for now carry on.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Taking vitamins A, C, D, E and zinc supplements. Plenty of sleep and light exercise every day. No cigars or whiskey for the time being.


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

hsvtoolfool said:


> No cigars or whiskey for the time being.


Let's not go crazy here...


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

hsvtoolfool said:


> No cigars or whiskey for the time being.


Just got a reply back from the CDC and they recommended you reverse the order 😎


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

No time being for the whiskey or cigars?


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Work has restricted all international travel, even regular travel has to go through extra approval now. Our plant is food-grade, so no changes to daily habits yet.

I'm lucky in that I can do a large chunk of my job (project engineering) from home if needed.

It'll be interesting how MLB handles opening day and Milwaukee deals with the upcoming DNC and plethora of summer festivals that happen during the summer.

Side note: wife is in healthcare (x-ray and MRI imaging) at a hospital, they're following quarantine protocol on any suspected cases.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I carry wipes in my vehicles anyway, to wipe after fueling up, and I use a few more now.

I travel by vehicle instead of using airplanes, but because air travel and clearing security is a hassle.

I have only been on one cruise, felt like a prison ship, had to pay to get off in ports of call, so no more.

I practice "social distancing" anyway because most children and people are walking petri dishes....

I don't like large crowds anyway, so it is no issue for me to skip arenas, auditoriums, theaters, etc.

So, for me, it is pretty much business as usual. I try not to get sick every day, washing hands, etc.

This whole issue is being blown way out of proportion. Ebola was the same way; after election, gone.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> This whole issue is being blown way out of proportion. Ebola was the same way; after election, gone.


The amount of misinformation being spread by hearsay is disturbing. I'm a fan of Rush Limbaugh, but he's one of many spouting nonsense on this issue. If you want to know where we're headed, watch the first 10 minutes of this excellent interview with an epidemiology expert...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3URhJx0NSw

Comparing COVID-19 to flu, colds, or (at the opposite extreme!) ebola is obtuse. Colds and flu are equally contagious as COVID-19, but flu is only about 1/20th as deadly for people over age 50. Rabies and ebola are the two most deadly diseases known to man. Thankfully, they both only spread by bodily fluid exchange and can be contained by quarantine.

COVID-19 is now pandemic like the common cold (rhinovirus) and flu (influenza). There's no point in wearing masks, gloves, hoarding bleach, or taking other extraordinary measures. We will all catch it eventually. It's just too contagious. Just breathing an infected person's air is enough. So just use normal daily procedures and try to stay healthy. When you get sick, go to the doctor if your symptoms don't improve in about 2 days. Catching and treating pneumonia early is crucial.

The goal of all this so-called "panic and hype" is to slow down the spread so hospitals aren't flooded all at once. It also allows effective treatments and vaccines to be developed and tested. No evidence exists that coronavirus is stopped by warmer weather. It's Summer in Australia, New Zealand, and Brazil, yet they have outbreaks too. Prior coronavirus outbreaks like MERS and SARS-1 were not stopped by warm temperatures. We must expect this virus to spread all year until most people catch it and develop anti-bodies.

While a vaccine probably won't be ready until early 2021, the good news is that two anti-viral treatments show promise. We should also have time to prepare hospitals and stock pneumonia treatments.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@hsvtoolfool Very well said!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Johns Hopkins is now publishing a new statistic that is really telling the whole story - how many people have been exposed to the virus and have recovered from it. That is valuable information.

My only point was the media did this with ebola, not that the illnesses are similar. As soon as the election ended, the stories about ebola ended too. I think the media is not covering this correctly. I think they should do a better job of informing the public of how to avoid catching the contagion.

But I don't come here to argue with people; and we aren't supposed to get into politics, so I will hush.

So, how about those playoffs? Fill out your brackets yet? Going to any concerts? Yeah, me neither.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

So I guess with 38 US deaths the sky is falling? A little perspective is healthy. Read up on the numbers of hospitalizations from the swine flu. Or how many were infected (60 million). How many schools closed then? Most corona virus deaths are from nursing homes in one state.

Sadly, the media thrives on panic. Example: Fauci announced the mortality rate is now 1%. The media blares that it's now 10x the rate of the flu. But the buried headline is that 1% is way down from the 3-6% predictions.

Feel free to panic and buy toilet paper but i won't live that way. Too many people get it and recover from it for me to panic.


----------



## Tadow781 (Oct 11, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> So I guess with 38 US deaths the sky is falling? A little perspective is healthy. Read up on the numbers of hospitalizations from the swine flu. Or how many were infected (60 million). How many schools closed then? Most corona virus deaths are from nursing homes in one state.
> 
> Sadly, the media thrives on panic. Example: Fauci announced the mortality rate is now 1%. The media blares that it's now 10x the rate of the flu. But the buried headline is that 1% is way down from the 3-6% predictions.
> 
> Feel free to panic and buy toilet paper but i won't live that way. Too many people get it and recover from it for me to panic.


Problem is we are all forced to live that way, unfortunately. The TP is a good example, if I run out of any necessity here in the next week or so probably gonna have a harder time getting it, everyone else's hysteria has now infected my life. Especially now with state wide school shutdowns, fhugeta bout it.

My motto during these times - Soap and Water...It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

@dfw_pilot summed my feelings up perfectly.

I fear the public's reaction to the virus more than the virus itself. I'm concerned with the ongoing media panic it's going to cause a run on household goods and groceries unnecessarily. It looks like the sites that sell emergency food kits are delayed by about 2 months. There are also going to be many businesses that won't be able to recover from losses incurred from reduced spending, and added volitility to the already-volatile markets.

Usually I'll do my normal grocery shopping on the weekend and I'm dreading it this time.

The virus is going to be here for awhile, a lot longer than the 2-3 weeks businesses and schools are closing. When will it be considered "ok" to open businesses and schools back up? When can we resume sports and activities? Who gets to be the aribiter of that? Nobody knows.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

This is my life right now.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

* The 2009 H1N1 "swine" flu and the 1918 Spanish flu were both variants of Influenza-A virus. Virtually every human on earth by now has been exposed to influenza (flu) and rhinovirus (cold) so they have anti-bodies and some measure of immune protection.

* Almost nobody has immunity against Ebola, and probably never will, because it has a 90% case fatality rate. Thankfully, it's not extremely contagious and can be contained with quarantine. Frankly, both the CDC and President Obama badly fumbled the 2014 Ebola outbreak and we came way too close to a huge Ebola outbreak in Dallas (and Chicago thanks to that idiot nurse). That incident was really scary compared to any SARS or H1N1 outbreak.

* Very few people have been exposed to any type of corona virus and have no immunity. The two prior known COVID outbreaks are the 2012 MERS outbreak and the original 2002 SARS-1. Both were corona virus and caused lung damage similar to COVID-19, but neither were nearly as contagious and eventually contained. So until a large number of people get sick and then heal, COVID-19 will spread like wildfire. The rate of spread won't slow down until a large majority have developed antibodies. It's a fascinating effect called "Herd Immunity" if you want to search.

* The last any type of Influenza came close to being as deadly as COVID-19 was the 1918 Spanish Flu. They both have a "case fatality rate" around 2%, although the most "at risk" age groups are very different.

* With modern science, we have a very good chance of drastically lowering that 2% death rate among older folks like me. However, we must buy some time for the scientists and doctors by delaying the spread. So I find it very ironic that most of my overweight friends in their 60s taking Lopressor for high-blood pressure while chugging whiskey and chain-smoking cigars are the first to be rolling their eyes because some stupid sporting event got cancelled.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think I'm going to start shopping at all the places who _haven't_ unnecessarily flooded my inbox with a message about their response to COVID-19.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I am making major changes.

I turned off my television.

I am going outside in my yards.

Because out there, life is better.

And stupid virus can't find me....


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I actually needed toilet paper so I went to Home Depot. They had it. Got a DeWalt drill bit and impact bit set while I was there. Didn't want to check out with just TP :lol:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> I actually needed toilet paper so I went to Home Depot. They had it. Got a DeWalt drill bit and impact bit set while I was there. Didn't want to check out with just TP :lol:


Hoarder!

Nobody needs that many bits.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Ware said:


> I think I'm going to start shopping at all the places who _haven't_ unnecessarily flooded my inbox with a message about their response to COVID-19.


This.

It's been a delete-fest in my inbox, several times higher than usual.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

#iorestoacasa


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Not mine, but I found it humorous to spread in this thread.


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

I live just north of Seattle so I am in the middle of the "pandemic". The people and fear are much worse then the virus at this point; and I am surrounded by people who are in the healthcare industry. The sliver of good news is my wife and mom are so freaked out they didn't question when dad and I went out and bought new ar's and a few thousand rounds. &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

My bride just told me her company announced an employee just died from corona virus.

White Plains, New York, if I recall the city correctly. They are sanitizing the offices and work spaces.

It kind of makes it hit harder when something like that happens - not really close to home, but still....

Like my dear departed grandmother always said, "Any day above ground is a real good day!"


----------



## 2strokeracer (Jan 19, 2020)

Just like every other place in the continental us. Weather is changing, stuff is blooming. People's bodies are reacting differently. As I sit here typing this, my throat feels dry, sinus congestion. I don't think I have anything. It makes you wonder though. Hearing locals around me say it's political is hilarious and literally makes me laugh out loud. Our kids will be home for spring break so we will "self quarantine" to stay away from the general public. There have been a few cases within an hrs drive of people being tested. We live in a rural community so a person 20-40 minutes away is more like a neighbor and isn't uncommon for me to be in that area with my job. Our town's population is around 1100. I couldn't imagine what idiots are acting like in towns/cities of 50k+ pop. We went shopping for a few necessities and it baffles me seeing all the shelves being empty. Just going to be careful, sanitary.


----------



## georgiadad (Aug 18, 2018)

Maybe only the older members here will get this.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

We bought the kids a bounce house for inside. They love it. Also helps keep us sane. We went on a cruise a week or so ago so we are technically quarantined from one of my daughters schools. No symptoms yet, it's been 10 days. Fun stuff!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I just went out to go to Lowe's to pick up some LED bulbs and Black Kow Manure.

Cashier was wearing blue nitrile or latex medical gloves. Place was pretty empty.

Driving on the freeways there were very few cars, and the side streets were eerily empty.

It was like a horror movie scene where all the townspeople are nowhere to be seen....

I kept waiting to see the spaceship, or get stopped by military guys wearing moon suits. Weird.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

I work at a hospital as a Physical Therapist. When things started ramping up on the fears of COVID, I blew it off. I can't stand the media, and the way they manipulate the general population, so I usually don't pay much attention, and this was no different..... for a while. After things began to get crazy with people hoarding and freaking out, I decided it was time to actually look into this and see what is what.

I have read some articles about other countries and how it's effected them... that's one thing, could effect us the same, could not. Then I read an article written by physicians, stating facts, and not trying to just scare everybody.... as mentioned already in a couple posts, this virus is very real, and very dangerous. The gist of it all, is that it stems from a "novel" virus, which basically means it's something that nobody has ever gotten before, therefore nobody has antibodies to the virus. This means if you come in contact with it, you will get it. Plain and simple.

The biggest take home of it all, is that these lock downs and guidelines for social distancing, are the only way that we can limit the effect it has on life as we know it. The spread rate of the disease is stated to be double in 5-6 days. So if 500 people have it, then in less than a week, 1000 people have it, then 2000, and so on. It can get out of hand very quickly.

So far, it mostly affects the elderly. Often, younger and healthier people can have it and not really even know. That may be the most dangerous part about it. Many of us right now may have the virus, and may be spreading it without any idea that we are. That's how this gets out of hand, and that's how it could cripple the health system.

Long winded post just to say... even if this seems blown out of proportion, and silly, and frustrating... we all have a civil duty to protect our families and those around us, and in turn, that will limit the spread of this virus and it's long term effects on life as we know it...


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

"Everything we consider doing beforehand will seem excessive; everything we do after arrival will prove to be insufficient ..."

Oh, and not only will COVID-19 boomerang and make a return in 2021, there'll be "new novels" headed our way. Count on that ... and plan accordingly.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

At some point, people "break" and just stop caring. Their attitude becomes, "Well, if I die, I die." and they go back to living their lives normally even if that means death. Humans just can't remain sane under never-ending threat of death. Eventually, the threat loses it's power. So after this epidemic is "over" in a year, people probably won't listen next time. What? Another new Influenza or Corona epidemic? Whatever.

Systemic changes in preventative medicine will occur. Our yearly "Flu Shot" will now include virologists' best guess against both the latest Influenza and COVID virus mutations. New anti-viral drugs will be developed. We will all develop anti-bodies and be less vulnerable. And life will continue.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

I have hope that an anti-viral will be developed.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

440mag said:


> "Everything we consider doing beforehand will seem excessive; everything we do after arrival will prove to be insufficient ..."
> 
> Oh, and not only will COVID-19 boomerang and make a return in 2021, there'll be "new novels" headed our way. Count on that ... and plan accordingly.


You can count on the various intelligence agencies around the world learning a great deal of info from this and the world reaction to such a threat.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

The best thing that will come from this is that it will give the governments and the general public the necessary incentives to be better prepared for viral contagions in the future.

Now there is a run on cold medicines by the panicking herd. Many people fail to plan and prepare.

And people are clogging sewers with what they are using instead of toilet paper in some cities....

My niece worked two jobs, and she got laid off from both of them this week. She is still healthy.

It is truly sad so many people will be financially impacted by this, even if they don't get sick, or die.

We are just hunkering down and staying home for now until this contagion is under better control.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Crazy times, for sure. All we're trying to do is limit the amount of people in the hospital at any given time. We can't stop this thing that's for sure.

_[Let's not go there] -Ware_


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

If I could only buy one things for the outbreak of the corona virus, it would be Monolaurin. It is something that I have taken for the past 15 years anytime I feel something is coming on. I typically never get the flu and have only taken off one day of work for sickness in the past 10 years. It is the only health product I take or would suggest.

My health goal is to never have to take any prescription drugs. So, I fast twice a week and try to eat real food. I also try to severely limit my sugar intake. Luckily, I am type "O" blood type which means I have a pretty robust immune system.

Lastly, I never get the flu shot and probably wouldn't take the Covid19 vaccine if it was available to me. So, it means there will be more for the rest of you!


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

Pharmacist here, the panic is real. Once testing ramps up that denominator will blow up and we'll see a true mortality rate that's lower than were seeing currently with a lot more people infected and asymptomatic

We've already seen a run on plaquenil and azithromycin so don't plan on having the 'treatment' available if you need it in the next month or so. General hygiene practices are best, hand sanitizer is no substitute for thorough hand washing!

That being said I don't understand the overreaction that's occurring. I don't know if it's just media frenzy or what.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is the official guidance document that is being referenced in the White House daily briefings.

It contains very good guidance on what to do, and more importantly, perhaps, what not to do....

https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/03.16.20_coronavirus-guidance_8.5x11_315PM.pdf


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

metro424 said:


> Pharmacist here...


Metro, can you please report about your local supply of _hydroxychloroquine_? I asked my local pharmacist yesterday and she said they were almost out of stock. I'm very curious is there's also been a run on this drug in your area too.

At least two or three US pharma companies are now making hydroxychloroquine by the ton. There should be plenty of stocks available nationally in about 2 weeks.

For everyone who hasn't followed MedCram's videos on YouTube, hydroxychloroquine is a generic, cheap, mass-produced malaria drug going back to the 1940s. As of right now, it's also the most effective anti-viral treatment we have against COVID-19. While it's not "officially" FDA approved against COVID-19, but it is already approved for malaria. It's also an anti-inflammatory used to help people with lupus and arthritis. The anti-inflammatory effect is also a benefit against COVID-19.

Trump recently "fast tracked" it's FDA approval as a COVID treatment. So there won't be any legal or liability problems if doctors proscribe this stuff to sick folks. It may not work for everyone, but it's better than nothing. It was used heavily in South Korea for COVID and is known to be safe if not overdosed.

I've been following this cholorquine story since early February. The South Koreans have been dosing 400 mg the first day, with 200 mg per day for 6 days. The effects last for 10 days which is long enough to lower the viral load. It appears the corona virus doesn't like Zinc too much...






The initial small-scale test in France was very promising and gives me a LOT of hope. This is exactly the kind of old-school drug that can be quickly produced and released nationwide to make a difference. If we can stay isolated a few weeks until this drug is widely available, it may strongly help keep our hospitals beds empty...






As an aside, this same French study showed that the HIV drugs "Lopinavir" and "Ritonavir" were both ineffective against COVID-19. The new "Remdesivir" drug appears to equally effective as cholorquine, but it is not FDA approved for any disease and is still in Phase-3 tests. It will take longer to release, but not as long as the new COVID-19 vaccines which are now in small Phase-1 tests. Don't expect a widespread vaccine release until late Summer at the earliest, and that's very optimistic.


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

Yeah so when I last looked at our supplier, AmerisourceBergen, they were out of stock until 4/30 as an ETA. We have maybe 300 tablets total.

We're limiting patients to 14day supplies of plaquenil and have been educating the prescribers that preferably they would only be calling in scripts for those who have likely been in contact with someone who tested positive versus just calling them in for prophylaxis. As of last count my town has 2 confirmed cases so we're certainly not a hot spot yet.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

hsvtoolfool said:


> It appears the corona virus doesn't like Zinc too much...


Does this mean an OTC product like Cold-Eeze could help reduce the symptoms of COVID-19?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

kds said:


> hsvtoolfool said:
> 
> 
> > It appears the corona virus doesn't like Zinc too much...
> ...


I don't see that information listed on the CDC COVID-19 FAQ website. Suggest either contacting your health care provider or submit a question to CDC.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

kds said:


> hsvtoolfool said:
> 
> 
> > It appears the corona virus doesn't like Zinc too much...
> ...


I don't think so, I'm not a doctor or pharmacist. The latest thing I read/watched on chloroquine was that it aids in transporting zinc into the cells and that stops the cells from copying the virus's RNA thus reducing the virus load.

One side effect that isn't mentioned much is vision damage. I think that side effect is more common if you are taking it a long time like someone with rheumatoid arthritis or lupus.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

rhanna said:


> kds said:
> 
> 
> > hsvtoolfool said:
> ...


That's fascinating. It's an unfortunate situation we're in, but it's also exciting to see all of the research and learning going on about a new virus and the science behind the race to find a vaccine or treatment.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Living on long island NY suburbs of NYC sadly we are in a major battle here. We are pretty much in total shutdown. I haven't been food shopping since last Monday and it was bad then I'm sure it's worse. We do not leave our house to socialize but we do go for long walks and outdoor chores weather permitting. Food supply probably good for two more weeks at best probably go food shopping this Friday or next Monday.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

kds said:


> Does this mean an OTC product like Cold-Eeze could help reduce the symptoms of COVID-19?


Unless you're zinc deficient, then I strongly doubt it. If you are low on zinc, it would help to boost your immune system. But that's also true for Vitamin D. I must admit my "sick-day candy" does seem to help me get over colds and flu faster. So I've always got both Zi-Cam and Cold-Eze in my seasonal cold/flu medkit. Along with Cambell's Chicken Noodle and Power-Aid Zero of course.

Zinc supplements raise blood serum levels. The individual cells regulate how much zinc actually gets inside them. The excess zinc is eventually eliminated when you go to the bathroom. So I don't think having raised zinc levels in your bloodstream helps much with a virus.

Virus are pretty hard to kill until it starts to invade a cell. But once it's unraveling and getting inside the cell membrane to copy itself, it becomes more vulnerable. Maybe higher zinc levels in the bloodstream will hurt it at that moment, but I'm just speculating.

Scientists have known for years that Chloroquine family malaria drugs act as a zinc carrier to increase the zinc ion levels inside cells. But that's just in their laboratory petri dishes. It's more complicated when testing live subjects. Trials show this malaria drug doesn't affect other viruses like flu and ebola. But it appears that the corona virus SARS-1 and SARS-2 are both inhibited by higher zinc levels directly inside the cells. The virus can't replicate itself as fast, so your body has more time to create anti-bodies and destroy any infected cells.



rhanna said:


> One side effect that isn't mentioned much is vision damage. I think that side effect is more common if you are taking it a long time like someone with rheumatoid arthritis or lupus.


Correct. If you take Chloroquine family drugs for 20 years, there's a statistically significant chance for blindness. Doctors must monitor long-term patients for that reason. On the other hand, eight 200mg pills taken over 6 days won't hurt vision. This drug is commonly proscribed as a once-a-week preventative when traveling to malaria-prone countries.

*The doctors are just guessing right now, since this an ad-hoc use for this malria drug.*

A small French study shows great promise. They dosed 2 pills the first day (400mg total) followed by 1 pill per day (200mg) for 6 more days. About 75% of the patients taking Hydroxychloroquine where recovered in 7 days. The control group took more than 14 days on average to recover. This is a statiscally significant difference, but larger studies are needed to make this an "official" FDA treatment.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

n=25 on that French study and one died if I recall reading it correctly. N=25 is good enough for a phase 1 CT study, but not for 2 or 3. They need to explore this more.


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

Ammo & cookies


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

g-man said:


> n=25 on that French study and one died if I recall reading it correctly. N=25 is good enough for a phase 1 CT study, but not for 2 or 3. They need to explore this more.


36 in total, 16 no treatment, 14 treated with hydroxychloroquine, 6 treated with hydroxychloroquine and Azithromycin (Z-Pack).

I read the study and they mention 1 person dying but I can't confirm which of the 36 died. They died on day 3 and their nasal test was negative on day 2.
It looks like the best treatment is the combination of both drugs.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

g-man said:


> n=25 on that French study and one died if I recall reading it correctly.


I probably referred to a different study. I've been reading a LOT of news about Hydroxychloroquine. The stories and studies blur together 

The study I was thinking of had 100 patients. It may have been in America. The 45 study group patients were given Hydroxychloroquine Sulfate (brand name "Palenquil"). The 55 control group patients were given the HIV drug Lopinaivir-Ritonavir. Both groups were randomized by age and health. 75% of the chloroquine study group were virus-free within 7 days. In contrast, the HIV-drug control group took 14 days, which is typical for standard care. There were no deaths in either group.

There was a larger Chinese study published showing that Lopinaivir-Ritonavir (brand name "Kaletra") had no benefit compared to a standard care control group.



g-man said:


> They need to explore this more.


I agree full studies are needed. Several anti-viral drugs shows promise. The failed Ebola anti-viral "Remdesivir" is a good example.

But if hydroxychloroquine actually works, then it will be a miracle life saver just because it's so cheap and easy to mass produce.


----------

